# OFFICIAL TRYOUTS - LA UNITED FA - DA (LAST CALL)



## ferbert (Jun 29, 2018)

Limited spots available. 
Please submit your request, via - laufa's website today or early tomorrow. 
We will be seeing kids from 1 to 6 pm. 
See video and/or website for reference. 
See you guys tomorrow. 
Website: https://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs


----------

